# Couldn't get firearm!!



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I went to a LGS which I hardy ever do. Most of the weapons I have have been bought without having to go thru the guberment. Anyway, I do buy some from gun shops occasionally. I went to buy my fiance a FN 5.7 and I was turned down. I asked why and they told me I would have to contact them.. I have already bought 2 other firearms since I have been in Montana and I have a CCW.. Why in the hell would I be turned down?? This has never happened before..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

NSA has been monitoring your posts. I bet you think I'm joking!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Common name can be an issue. If you did not provide SS number on the form you can often be confused with some one else.
Or the just screwed up, remember who runs this operation


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Dragnet is closing. The chair is against the wall. The red tide is high. PrepConsultant- YOUR SCREWED.
I don't know, but that sucks.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd be curious. Seems like you should take their advice and contact the BATFE to find out.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

My comments on this thread would fall under your previous post entitled "I can't speak my mind anymore".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you by any chance tell the LGS that you were buying it as a gift? If so they may have ratted you out. 
There is a case right now in the supreme court on the very subject where a man bought one for his father
and was charged.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Were you in the service it seems they are the ones on Obama's shit list.
You do know that the fn 5.7 uses ammo made of unobtainium. Actually I thought the fn 5.7x28 was made of unobtainium also.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> My comments on this thread would fall under your previous post entitled "I can't speak my mind anymore".


If they are monitoring us that close, we ALL should be VERY worried!!! If they tracked down this IP which is not even in my name and then put my info on the BATFE list, there is a big problem..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Prep, I have always figured that "they" could put all that info together. I mean, you admittadly stated you moved from Florida to Montana, if someone is really out to get you, they could pull records from dmv and see florida to Montana transfers. I dont know how far the govt agencies are willing to go to "hamper our gun rights". Hopefully just a clerical error, please kep us informed, As I am about to go purchase a rifle, I will see what happens.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Prep, I have always figured that "they" could put all that info together. I mean, you admittadly stated you moved from Florida to Montana, if someone is really out to get you, they could pull records from dmv and see florida to Montana transfers. I dont know how far the govt agencies are willing to go to "hamper our gun rights". Hopefully just a clerical error, please kep us informed, As I am about to go purchase a rifle, I will see what happens.


I am by no means thinking I ma secret on here. Hell if you follow my blog and Facebook stuff. It isn't hard to figure out. I wouldn't think they would be looking that close though. We all know they monitor stuff and a lot of stuff I do is just to antagonize anyway. I'm sure it is something simple and not a conspiracy.. At least I would hope so..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You actually found a 5.7 in stock?? I'm wondering if you tried to order one and couldn't. Does that count as a denial?? They should give you a reason otherwise.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> You actually found a 5.7 in stock?? I'm wondering if you tried to order one and couldn't. Does that count as a denial?? They should give you a reason otherwise.


That is what I was wondering if they actually had it there as they are supposedly hard to come by.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> That is what I was wondering if they actually had it there as they are supposedly hard to come by.


they had 1 in stock and said there were supposed to be a few more inthe next few weeks. And cases of ammo of it..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Why did you have to do a NICS with a CCW? Must be Montana's way.




.:sad:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

As mentioned earlier, if they somehow found out that you were buying it for someone else then it would be an illegal purchase. That's right, you can't legally buy a gun for your wife or kid if at the time of the purchase you intended to give it to them as a gift. What you are supposed to do is give your girlfriend the money for it and have her fill out the background info and have the check run on her.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> Why did you have to do a NICS with a CCW? Must be Montana's way.


This? I may be moving to Montana in the near future (I also may be moving to Idaho, Wyoming or New York any time in the near future, three guesses which one is to throw them off the trail) and I'll have to start getting myself familiar with their local laws.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

In the Mitten State a "CCW" is a weapons charge. A Concealed Pistol License aka CPL makes the NICS check unneeded. Some LGS will run it and want to make a copy of my info,but I just turn away. That's much harder to do on a transfer though.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> As mentioned earlier, if they somehow found out that you were buying it for someone else then it would be an illegal purchase. That's right, you can't legally buy a gun for your wife or kid if at the time of the purchase you intended to give it to them as a gift. What you are supposed to do is give your girlfriend the money for it and have her fill out the background info and have the check run on her.


Strawman purchases were supposed to preclude people from buying weapons for people they knew or suspected to be _felons_. Fun how that eased itself into for _anyone_ with one simple adjustment to form 4473.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

happens here as a common place, unpaid tickets, child support, back taxes you don't get a gun. a lot of time its common name of the dumbass that enters information got it wrong. lots of data entry errors. I see it all the time call the number on there and find out why. then they shall release the hold, but you don't get your dros fee back.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I went to a LGS which I hardy ever do. Most of the weapons I have have been bought without having to go thru the guberment. Anyway, I do buy some from gun shops occasionally. I went to buy my fiance a FN 5.7 and I was turned down. I asked why and they told me I would have to contact them.. I have already bought 2 other firearms since I have been in Montana and I have a CCW.. Why in the hell would I be turned down?? This has never happened before..


When was the last time you purchased a firearm? I know here in VA they used to have (until 2012) a law that you could only buy 1 handgun a month and 1 rifle a month.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It's been a few months. I didn't tell them it was for someone else. I always give the least amount of info as possible. My brother builds AR's in Plant City,Fl for a buddy that has a gun shop and I usually go thru them to get my stuff because I just pay $25 over cost and I'm good. He hasn't been able to get a 5.7 for a while and when I found this one for $1200 with 2 mags and 3 boxes of ammo. I decided it was time. When they get the new one in I will be buying it too. My DL expired a little while back and I haven't had a chance to renew it. I am hoping that is what it was. My Concealed permit is still good for a few more years. I need to get a Montana DL I guess..

Here is a question. I have a Florida Concealed WP and DL. Whne I change my DL to Montana, how long do I have until my Florida weapons permit is no good and I have to get a Montana one? Will it stay in effect until I can get a Montana one or will it be cut off once I change my license over?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> It's been a few months. I didn't tell them it was for someone else. I always give the least amount of info as possible. My brother builds AR's in Plant City,Fl for a buddy that has a gun shop and I usually go thru them to get my stuff because I just pay $25 over cost and I'm good. He hasn't been able to get a 5.7 for a while and when I found this one for $1200 with 2 mags and 3 boxes of ammo. I decided it was time. When they get the new one in I will be buying it too. My DL expired a little while back and I haven't had a chance to renew it. I am hoping that is what it was. My Concealed permit is still good for a few more years. I need to get a Montana DL I guess..
> 
> Here is a question. I have a Florida Concealed WP and DL. Whne I change my DL to Montana, how long do I have until my Florida weapons permit is no good and I have to get a Montana one? Will it stay in effect until I can get a Montana one or will it be cut off once I change my license over?


PrepConsultant,
Here is a link that might help. Scroll down to "Renewal" and it references a Florida Non-Resident Carry license. Contact the state for the official verdict of course but I found this website info pretty quickly so I wanted to send it.
Good luck,
Florida Concealed Carry Permit Information


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know exactly what the situation is. I am assuming the problem arose from the federal form you filled, after which time the LGS called the FBI for the quick check over the phone. Was that where the hitch occurred?

I've been hanging out in the LGS when army pilots have tried to buy weapons. Army pilots. These guys are nephews of Uncle Sam, they are entrusted with flying expensive machines and hold security clearances. I have seen _them_ get denied a purchase. From what I understand, it can happen when identities get crossed, social security numbers are issued to other people, inane things like that.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

If you don't hold a valid state ID for Montana they probably don't view you as a a Montana resident, and therefore not eligible to purchase a firearm in Montana. Active duty military get around that because they are stationed in whatever state they may happen to be in, rather than their home of record.

It's not even legal to make a private purchase across state lines.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> If you don't hold a valid state ID for Montana they probably don't view you as a a Montana resident, and therefore not eligible to purchase a firearm in Montana. Active duty military get around that because they are stationed in whatever state they may happen to be in, rather than their home of record.
> 
> It's not even legal to make a private purchase across state lines.


BINGO!

I can't go to OK and buy any gun. If you don't have valid in state ID, your done.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

could it be that it is a military weapon that can be armour piercing? (like a whole lot of other firearms?)

5.7x28mm Versus Body Armor - The Firearm Blog

What other guns did you buy?

ATF placed some ammo composite on prohibited list (not unlike tons of other guns)

*http://www.atf.gov/press/releases/2005/01/012005-openletter-tech-fabrique-nationale-pistol.html*

two mass shootings with fn5.7

also see
http://www.atf.gov/press/releases/2...king-brother-in-phillipines-also-charged.html

http://www.armbritain.com/forum/index.php?topic=2932.0


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Will said:


> could it be that it is a military weapons that can be armour piercing? (like a whole lot of other firearms?)
> 
> 5.7x28mm Versus Body Armor - The Firearm Blog
> 
> What other guns did you buy?


It was my license was expired. You have to have a valid state ID OTHER than weapon permit.. You can buy a gun in a different state though. It just depends on what state you are from and which state you are buying. It does not HAVE to be the same state of your residence though.. We ended up with the pistol yesterday and will be getting another for me as soon as they come in..

As for being a military weapon that is armor piercing. It is a weapon that is being sold to the public and there are no restrictions on it YET! It is one of my new favorites. Very light,has a 20rd capacity and you can shoot at longer range with a lot more accuracy! There are not many handguns where you can hit a milk jug at 100 yards all day long and even 200yds if you do your part.. I know it is not very practical(my 1911 .45) is for that purpose. But thus is a fine weapon that is a lot of fun.. I am not always practical..


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

congrats on getting your gf the handgun. have fun shooting


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> It's been a few months. I didn't tell them it was for someone else. I always give the least amount of info as possible. My brother builds AR's in Plant City,Fl for a buddy that has a gun shop and I usually go thru them to get my stuff because I just pay $25 over cost and I'm good. He hasn't been able to get a 5.7 for a while and when I found this one for $1200 with 2 mags and 3 boxes of ammo. I decided it was time. When they get the new one in I will be buying it too. My DL expired a little while back and I haven't had a chance to renew it. I am hoping that is what it was. My Concealed permit is still good for a few more years. I need to get a Montana DL I guess..
> 
> Here is a question. I have a Florida Concealed WP and DL. Whne I change my DL to Montana, how long do I have until my Florida weapons permit is no good and I have to get a Montana one? Will it stay in effect until I can get a Montana one or will it be cut off once I change my license over?


Ordering a new DL from Florida is easy as well. I did it last year and had it ordered online in about 10 minutes.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> It was my license was expired. You have to have a valid state ID OTHER than weapon permit.. You can buy a gun in a different state though. It just depends on what state you are from and which state you are buying. It does not HAVE to be the same state of your residence though.. We ended up with the pistol yesterday and will be getting another for me as soon as they come in..
> 
> As for being a military weapon that is armor piercing. It is a weapon that is being sold to the public and there are no restrictions on it YET! It is one of my new favorites. Very light,has a 20rd capacity and you can shoot at longer range with a lot more accuracy! There are not many handguns where you can hit a milk jug at 100 yards all day long and even 200yds if you do your part.. I know it is not very practical(my 1911 .45) is for that purpose. But thus is a fine weapon that is a lot of fun.. I am not always practical..


Maybe you should also think of getting a FN PS-90 (5.7X28) another very fun gun with a 50 shot mag. A PS-90 and FiveSeven give you a 72 rd pistol/carbine combo capability with factory magazine also you can buy factory extenders for the FiveSeven that takes it from 20 rnds to 30 rnds. If you want to ring the most out of your FiveSeven you will need to go to Elite Ammo. I chronographed factory ss192 @ 253 FT/LBS and Elite's protector @ 358 FT/LBS.
Shooting the same rnds out of a PS-90 the ss192 @ 369 FT/LBS and Elite's protector @ 573 FT/LBS.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Maybe you should also think of getting a FN PS-90 (5.7X28) another very fun gun with a 50 shot mag. A PS-90 and FiveSeven give you a 72 rd pistol/carbine combo capability with factory magazine also you can buy factory extenders for the FiveSeven that takes it from 20 rnds to 30 rnds. If you want to ring the most out of your FiveSeven you will need to go to Elite Ammo. I chronographed factory ss192 @ 253 FT/LBS and Elite's protector @ 358 FT/LBS.
> Shooting the same rnds out of a PS-90 the ss192 @ 369 FT/LBS and Elite's protector @ 573 FT/LBS.


I am actually working on a trade for a ps90.. If it works out which I think it will. I will have it within the next few weeks..


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> It was my license was expired. You have to have a valid state ID OTHER than weapon permit.. You can buy a gun in a different state though. It just depends on what state you are from and which state you are buying. It does not HAVE to be the same state of your residence though.. We ended up with the pistol yesterday and will be getting another for me as soon as they come in..
> 
> As for being a military weapon that is armor piercing. It is a weapon that is being sold to the public and there are no restrictions on it YET! It is one of my new favorites. Very light,has a 20rd capacity and you can shoot at longer range with a lot more accuracy! There are not many handguns where you can hit a milk jug at 100 yards all day long and even 200yds if you do your part.. I know it is not very practical(my 1911 .45) is for that purpose. But thus is a fine weapon that is a lot of fun.. I am not always practical..


Au contraire: Hand guns can only be bought in the state where you actually reside and you must present a valid state (that state where you reside) ID issued by the state you are making the purchase. The only exception is for Military Service Members and you must present valid Permenant Change of Station orders assigning you to a post in the state you are making the purchase. It's only long guns that you can (sometimes) purchase in a state other than your home state. Originally this provision in the ATF regs was to allow a hunter who's rifle or shotgun got damaged to replace it while hunting.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

You are correct.. I wasn't even thinking between a handgun and rifle. I know I have bought long guns in other states.. I forgot ALL ABOUT the rules were different for handguns..


----------

